# Nicotine usage at schools



## Hooked

A Nebraska school is going to do random testing to see whether nicotine is being used by the students. See a summary of the article here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## alex1501

What a horrifying idea, subjecting children to random testing like they are some criminals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Of all the things kids get their hands on nicotine should be the least worry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger

And then what? Stop eating anything with nicotine?, some fruits and veg contain it as well. Smoke crack as it doesn’t contain nicotine? There are more dangerous things to kids that are slipping under the radar, make it safe but don’t think you can control every little think that may ever be dangerous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

I agree with the testing. I started smoking in high school. We used to go to a far corner of the rugby field during breaks. If there had been random testing of nicotine I would have been caught out and I would have spent even more time in the principal's office than I did - but maybe it would have put an end to my smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Hooked said:


> I agree with the testing. I started smoking in high school. We used to go to a far corner of the rugby field during breaks. If there had been random testing of nicotine I would have been caught out and I would have spent even more time in the principal's office than I did - but maybe it would have put an end to my smoking.



It may have started something else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> I agree with the testing. I started smoking in high school. We used to go to a far corner of the rugby field during breaks. If there had been random testing of nicotine I would have been caught out and I would have spent even more time in the principal's office than I did - but maybe it would have put an end to my smoking.


I usually was sent to out woodwork teacher for 3 of the best, then we would just have a chat and a smoke but you had to look down when you got back to class.  Matric year he was at the door of the matric bathroom graciously trying to mask the cloud we were puffing as camouflage, don’t think he ever succeeded but we were never caught again either.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

CMMACKEM said:


> It may have started something else.



@CMMACKEM In those days (and it was a long time ago  ) there wasn't anything else generally available in SA. - at least not in my community. We'd heard about Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds but that was it. Nowadays it's a different story I guess.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

bump


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would far rather kids vape than smoke... this whole under 18 thing is a load of crap as far as I'm concerned. Kids are gonna start doing stuff from 12 (well 12 in my day) and I smoked since I was 14... I wish I was able to vape back then... well that's my 2c anyway!

There are far more important issues that need attention.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Raindance

Young adults need to F*** up in order to grow and become truly human. You close one door a worse one opens. It's a law of the universe so do not blame me for putting it out there. There is a lot worse stuff to do in order to declare your independence. And we had to inhale the stuff roads are made of in order to do that back in the "old days". Now they can vape and do far less harm while growing pubic hair.

Regards

P. S. Keep it illegal! Legal is no fun at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I would far rather kids vape than smoke... this whole under 18 thing is a load of crap as far as I'm concerned. Kids are gonna start doing stuff from 12 (well 12 in my day) and I smoked since I was 14... I wish I was able to vape back then... well that's my 2c anyway!
> 
> There are far more important issues that need attention.



@Rob Fisher I also started smoking when I was 14! A group of we girls would go down to the rugby field during break and pass a ciggie around the circle. Made me as sick as a dog - but I did it - and unfortunately didn't stop!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi

Kids have been smoking cigarettes at schools for decades and never have they gone through these measures.

Now that they are being rebellious with a safer option now its becoming an issue.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Thanks to all those who participated in the poll, which shows a majority vote (82.1%) against testing for nic usage at schools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

